# Tmc signature 900



## nduli (28 Sep 2015)

Guys

Couple of Quick question but thinking of moving from a signature 600 to 900 but all seem to be reef systems. 

1) has anyone used sumps reliably with planted tanks? It will be a low tech setup. 
2) if I removed the sump does anyone know how best to blank off the holes in the back of the tank? Hole size and an attractive way to do it is what I am thinking.

Rich


----------



## Edvet (28 Sep 2015)

Without CO2 a sump will be beneficial because better filtering (and probably more O2 in the filter), i would use it without a thought.


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Sep 2015)

I know Tom Barr uses sumps, I guess it depends on how you inject CO2 into your tank.


----------



## nduli (28 Sep 2015)

hi martin - will be low tech so no CO2. no experience of sumps thus the reach out to see if people have used the TMC 900 planted as is or have blanked off the overflow successfully.


----------



## nduli (28 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> Without CO2 a sump will be beneficial because better filtering (and probably more O2 in the filter), i would use it without a thought.



cheers edvet - have you used a sump yourself before? I get the additional turnover and filter media argument but its not common in the planted world and there must be a reason.


----------



## Edvet (28 Sep 2015)

nduli said:


> blank off the holes in the back of the tank


reversably:




Put a correct size PVC pipe in it with an endcap glued on. Should you want to make use of the hole just remove pipe.

Irreversably:
Just glue a piece of glas over it.


----------



## Edvet (28 Sep 2015)

I have  a huge sump under my large tank. The tank was originally made with discus in my mind (so little plants and lots of feeding). Water came to the sump through two standing pipes filled with bioballs.  When i went high tech for a while i replaced the standing pipes with normal pvc pipes end removed a lot of filtermaterial.
Now i went low tech again i am thinking about reinstalling one pipe to improve oxygenation in the sump.


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Sep 2015)

nduli said:


> will be low tech so no CO2


Oops...wasn't reading again


----------



## nduli (30 Sep 2015)

Cheers guys. Bought a tank on eBay. Pick it up Friday. Will be a few weeks before I can get commissioned but I can feel a low tech sump signature journal coming on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

